# Calarts MFA film directing 2018 result



## rhbzzhu (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi guys, 

Just wondering if any of you who was interviewed on March 2nd heard back from the school? I saw there are two persons who got the offer on March 8th, one on 10th and one on the 11th.

Is there anyone who’s waitlisted?

Thanks for replying guys


----------



## jasonyjn (Mar 12, 2018)

rhbzzhu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you who was interviewed on March 2nd heard back from the school? I saw there are two persons who got the offer on March 8th, one on 10th and one on the 11th.
> 
> ...



Hi, 
I got an interview on March 2nd, guess we are in the same boat, still haven't heard anything back yet. However, I did know two Chinese girl already got their offer, which really dimmed my hopes of staying on.


----------



## estherk (Mar 22, 2018)

Have you guys heard back? I just got an e-mail saying my decision is available! For whatever reason, I can't access it (although it's probably a rejection) but maybe you've received one too.


----------



## rhbzzhu (Mar 22, 2018)

estherk said:


> Have you guys heard back? I just got an e-mail saying my decision is available! For whatever reason, I can't access it (although it's probably a rejection) but maybe you've received one too.


I just checked my application page, I got in!!!


----------



## estherk (Mar 22, 2018)

rhbzzhu said:


> I just checked my application page, I got in!!!


 
Yay!!! Congratulations


----------

